# Any way to transfer shows between dvr's?



## kman5574 (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't think this is possible but wanted to make sure. I have an R10 which is being upgraded to an HR20 on sat., is there any way to transfer my saved shows from the R10 to the HR20?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

kman5574 said:


> I don't think this is possible but wanted to make sure. I have an R10 which is being upgraded to an HR20 on sat., is there any way to transfer my saved shows from the R10 to the HR20?


No


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

Not without hacking it first. Each Tivo has a crypto chip that encrypts the recordings. The recordings can only be decrypted by the Tivo that recorded them. In order to transfer shows between any Tivo, you must first disable encryption BEFORE making any recordings. If the recordings on your R10 are still encrypted then you're SOL.

The R10 is a series 2.5 model and requires a PROM mod in order to install any hacks, including decryption. You can use a program called mfs_ftp to transfer shows between the Tivo and your PC and back again and it also supports FXP transfers directly between Tivos. There are other utilities for transferring shows between Tivos and PCs but I generally don't keep up with the status on them. You can try checking the forums at dealdatabase.com for more info on these programs.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

captain_video said:


> Not without hacking it first. Each Tivo has a crypto chip that encrypts the recordings. The recordings can only be decrypted by the Tivo that recorded them. In order to transfer shows between any Tivo, you must first disable encryption BEFORE making any recordings. If the recordings on your R10 are still encrypted then you're SOL.
> 
> The R10 is a series 2.5 model and requires a PROM mod in order to install any hacks, including decryption. You can use a program called mfs_ftp to transfer shows between the Tivo and your PC and back again and it also supports FXP transfers directly between Tivos. There are other utilities for transferring shows between Tivos and PCs but I generally don't keep up with the status on them. You can try checking the forums at dealdatabase.com for more info on these programs.


But even after all that hacking... how will he get them onto the HR20?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

BMoreRavens is correct .... the answer is simply "no".


----------



## Philthy (Jul 24, 2007)

Can't be done


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

Absolutely correct. I misread the post and thought it said HR10. My bad.:sure:


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

Even the complicated answer is "no". 
Then again, you could take the output of the old machine, modulate it into an antenna feed, then let the HR20 record this SD version of your orginal box's content. Oh wait, the HR20 doesn't do NTSC. ;-( Still "no".


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Record them to DVD. I think it is the easiest way, but in real time only.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Slightly off topic. In a program group, can you tell the HR20 to playback a selected number of episodes. For instance, I have about 50 episodes of Twilight Zone the wife wants on DVD. I can record 12 episodes on one disc, so I would like the HR20 to play back 12 only not the whole group. I set it up to record overnight, I suppose it doesn't matter if it continues to play even after the DVD is full, just wondered if it can be done. Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No, the group playback on the HR20 is for the entire group... you can tell it just to play the first 5..


----------



## pierce3381 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a DVR40 that runs the instantcake progran as well as a few others to allow me to remove my shows and movies off of my tivo onto my cpu. I wonder if you could move them from your cpu to a SATA Drive then from that onto your HR20....or would that be a different encryption?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, the group playback on the HR20 is for the entire group... you can tell it just to play the first 5..


Can or Can't play the first five... (typo ?) Thanks Earl


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

> I wonder if you could move them from your cpu to a SATA Drive then from that onto your HR20....or would that be a different encryption?


Highly unlikely, especially since your PC won't recognize the file system on the SATA drive used by the HR20. It will just see it as a blank drive. I haven't read any reports if anyone has determined if the HR20 encrypts the recordings or not, but I suspect it does. Putting unencrypted programs onto the HR20 isn't so much the issue as getting them in a format the HR20 will recognize, although I'm sure the process isn't as simple as it sounds. We can already do this with a Tivo, but then again, Tivos have been around a lot longer and we know far more about them than the HR20.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Features like that have never been part of the "official" TiVo experience, they have always been unsupported hacks. 

I think it's unfortunate that content providers use DRM and encryption to prevent (what I view as) the perfectly fair use of content which has provided to people's homes. However, if you don't like the law, work to change it. 

There are a lot of other forums where you can find information on how to subvert the encryption on TiVo products, but as of now I don't think that DIRECTV's encryption has been cracked.


----------

